# FORUM SHOWS BIAS



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

How many times must the forum run an op ed piece on the non resident issues concerning hunting!! Even their choice of headlines and placement of articles and reports that favor their view recieve preferential placement in the paper. I have called the editors but never have heard back from them. They cannot call themselves objective if they keep promoting their views over and over on the opinion pages as well as in the "hard" news stories! If anybody out there in Nodak land can contact Big Jack and is band of urbanites please let them know how you feel.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Here it is.

Forum editorial: Anti-hunter bill insults rural N.D.
The Forum - 02/23/2003 
When rural North Dakotans complain they are being marginalized by their urban brethren, they have only to look to last week's action in the state Senate for evidence.

A coalition of mostly urban senators - and mostly Republican senators - voted against the economic interests of rural North Dakota by approving restrictions on nonresident waterfowl hunters. The flawed "hunter pressure concept" cleared the Senate 26-20 despite the passionate pleas from rural senators to turn back the legislation.

Especially embarrassing was the conduct of Cass County senators, all but one of whom voted as a bloc against rural North Dakota. Lending credence to the historic pejorative "imperial Cass" were: Sens. Tom Fischer, Tim Flakoll, Tim Mathern, Richard Brown, Carolyn Nelson and John Syverson, all of Fargo; Judy Lee of West Fargo and Gary Lee of Casselton. All but Mathern and Nelson are Republicans. (Sen. Tony Grindberg, R-Fargo, did not vote.)

The imperial Cass crew was joined by several other city senators, including Ben Tollefson, R-Minot; Bob Stenehjem, R-Bismarck; Larry Robinson, D-Valley City; Mike Polovitz, D-Grand Forks; David Nething, R-Jamestown; Ray Holmberg, R-Grand Forks, and Dick Dever, R-Bismarck. The vote accomplished two things, neither of which is good for North Dakota. First, it showed that when urban North Dakota chooses to stick it in the eye of rural North Dakota, the city forces can do just that. Second, the Senate endorsed a hunter pressure concept that is ready-made for manipulation and political interpretation because it's purposefully complicated and ambiguous.

The legislation now goes to the House, where it should be dispatched to the dustbin. If, however, the House majority is rolled as easily as were the senators, then Gov. John Hoeven should veto the bill.

Forum editorials represent the opinion of Forum management and the newspaper's Editorial Board


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Well, being that I am a HS student, I don't really subscribe. It is more up to my parents. I just choose not to read it. My parents will tell me that I should look at the opinion, but what is the use. It is almost like you know what they are going to print before you read it.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

His list of legislators is somewhat in complete, I take pride in the fact that all 4 senators from Grand Forks voted for 2048, but he only mentions 2 of them.

Why do the people in this state forget that this is a democracy, and accept the fact that the majority is supposed to rule. Your vote is not any more important or more worthy if you live in the rural areas or are a landowner. It doesn't matter, people all have a say with everyone getting an equal say. If the majority want it this way, why can't they accept it. A large part of the population in the state live in the four larger cities, and the scales are going to tip further that way in the future. People better just get used to the fact that is the way it is.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Most of you know how I feel about the forum by now.As long as Jack Zaleski is runing the show over there you will only see more of this biased reporting.I prefer the Grand Forks Herald.When they do a story on outdoor issues at least they cover both sides making it more of a balanced approach.Plus they have a far better outdoor section,unlike the forums pittiful assocciated presss outdoor articles.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Plus the Herald gave us a nice plug this weekend  http://www.grandforks.com/mld/grandfork ... 243109.htm


----------



## northwind (Feb 8, 2003)

Now that's what I call sound reasoning. If this bad bill gets passed the Governor of your fine state should veto it.

I like that thinking!


----------

